# Plant I.D



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

The Lagarosiphon here in the pic :










is it the cordofanus or the madgascariensis???


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Lagarosiphon madagascariensis.

Check the Plant Finder for more details on this plant.

Carlos in Italia, il paese più bello del mondo


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

L. madagascariensis
not trusting me jerime? ;-)


----------

